
How to call your friends with their own number - danishfareed
http://prohackersden.blogspot.in/2012/02/how-to-call-your-friends-with-their-own.html
======
brk
This is also how the tabloids "hacked" peoples mobile phones. Many mobile
telco voicemail systems are setup to recognize an incoming call to the VM
system from a mobile # as being the owner of that mailbox.

I'm surprised this worked so well for the OP and you didn't just end up in
everyones VM box.

